# throttle control motor relay



## sto73 (Sep 15, 2009)

does anyone know where the throttle control motor relay is located? i bought a haynes manual and it was a waste of money. its not even mentioned anywhere in the book. also air/fuel ratio sensor, on a 2001 maxima.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

sto73 said:


> does anyone know where the throttle control motor relay is located? i bought a haynes manual and it was a waste of money. its not even mentioned anywhere in the book. also air/fuel ratio sensor, on a 2001 maxima.



I think I read somewhere some of the older model Maximas don't have A/F sensors only 02 sensors, not sure if your year falls into this category.


----------



## sto73 (Sep 15, 2009)

had autozone run diagnostics today, just to see if they came up with anything different than my scanner. i didnt but they were able to print off possible causes for my codes and one was an exhaust leak near af sensor. i imagine theyre just generic troubleshooting guides, so they may not be year specific.one code was p1126, throttle control motor relay open. i have a suspicion that might have something to do with the cel. the relay box on the front left corner took quite a hit when my wife hit a deer. its giving me a p0430 which i believe is the very front converter, which has ben replaced less than 2 years ago, along with the 3 way converter, so i think the culprit is something making the ecm think its a converter problem. its my wifes car so i dont drive it i just have to work on it, but i need to get this resolved soon so i can get it inspected. it seems to run fine to me.


----------

